# Natural bodybuilding for competition



## shane1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everone im new here and would appreciate as much info as possible. Myb aim in the future say next 3 years would be to compete in a novice natural show.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome mate, & good luck with your goals. It's great to read a first post from someone who's not just looking for a quick fix.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Great stuff. Welcome along!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome mate. Sounds like an excellent plan. Best of luck to you.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

shane- in the UK the dominant Nat fed is the BNBF, there is also the NPA. both feds are run well. the BNBF having a better produced show and higher numbers(iirc). will you be competing the in UK or Gibraltar?

cheers!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## shane1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would travel over to the UK, ive got family there too


----------



## shane1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome. I am just trynig to loose a little bit weight to see how i am underneath, im lifting a reasonable amount of weight and have gained some size. My diet is cleaner since 2 weeks back. Once i get to a 15% body fat, i will take it from there as to improve my weak areas. Does anyone train naturally a bodypart twice a week or is it a recuperation thing, when you feel recovered then you hit it again?

God bless you all


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi mate welcome to the site. Good luck with your goals, lots of good info on here to help you get there, and loads of encouragement if you need it. At the moment I am training whole body three times a week and increasing intensity, once I feel I am struggling to recover between workouts I will change to a split to give myself more recovery time.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey Shane, welcome. Do what MM said ^.

Check out strong lifts and starting strength to build a good foundation.


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

welcome pal.


----------

